# Dont Get Screwed by Omega Skylines Lies.



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

I get a call today from a guy with a 1994 R33 GTS that is in Canada.

Canadian customs will not release the vehicle - as the Skylines are not legal in Canada. The only thing they will allow him to do is send the vehicle onto another destination.

He was asking about 6-12 months to import the vehicle , etc.

More lies and mis-information from the Omega Skylines site...

Welcome to the world of - dont pay any attention to what I have being saying and reciting for years.

This guy has a car in Canada , that he can not do anything with. His choices are to import it into the US and pay MotoRex $16,000 to legalize it , or export it back to Japan.

I am pretty sure that this guy was just trying to get around the rules - read the false information and now is screwed....

Think about this when you go and advise people on importation information.

A good place to start is the DOT website at http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov.

(202)366-5291 Office of Safety and Compliance. 

Talk to them before you buy any cars off idiots on the internet...


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

tyndago said:


> *I get a call today from a guy with a 1994 R33 GTS that is in Canada.
> 
> Canadian customs will not release the vehicle - as the Skylines are not legal in Canada. The only thing they will allow him to do is send the vehicle onto another destination.*


I could've told him that . . . in fact it wouldn't surprise me if I did, somewhere along the line . . .

 

You are so right, people either not paying attention, or succumbing to wishful thinking. And now he's hosed

J


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Ouch....Ouch.....


----------



## skylne (Dec 2, 2003)

OMFG, I was one day away from buying that f-in red gt-t r-34 he has (http://www.omegaskylines.com/98T.html) I Shouldnt do this then huh?
HELP ME, or even cALL ME 520.730.0058 -brennon
[email protected] ASAP


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Dont buy the car . Unless you can get 100% confirmation that you can get the car legal .Ask them if they are a registered importer. Ask them if they are an ICI. Ask for proof . You want to see documents prior to putting any money down.

Talk to the NHTSA (202)366-5291 .


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

just look at their website...looks pretty fake to me. Just has a bad feeling about it. Everything they say seems like a kid wrote it....just weird

No way would i transfer any amount of money to them.

stay away.


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

yea look at the cars they look like they got the pics off a website that sells cars used in Tokyo, www.hbtokyo.com The Omega website looks kinda lame to sell Skylines if you ask me


----------

